
Chrome 57 restricts background tabs to 1% CPU, prolonging battery life - awiesenhofer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/chrome-57-background-tab-suspension-download/
======
mmerlin
Ever since installing "The Great Suspender" (after someone on HN recommended
it) my desktop chrome has finally become a pleasure to use with dozens of tabs
open. Give it a spin for yourself and feel the difference in smoothness.

[https://github.com/deanoemcke/thegreatsuspender](https://github.com/deanoemcke/thegreatsuspender)

------
slurppurple
Is this why debugging react native in chrome is so slow unless you have the
tab focused?

